# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Jude Appleton (Paddy Wallace)

## Perdita

Coronation Street paves the way for the arrival of new characters next week as Mary Taylor receives some unexpected news.

Back at the start of April, word leaked out that Mary's son Jude Appleton would be returning to the cobbles on a more permanent basis in the not-too-distant future â bringing his family with him this time.

Although we haven't heard much else about Jude's return since then, the upcoming cast shake-up is referenced on screen next week when he makes contact with Mary.

Jude lets Mary know that he's decided to move to Weatherfield, giving them a chance to finally get to know each other after a lifetime apart.


Mary Taylor prepares to leave the Street with Jude Appleton in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

When news of Jude's return first hit the headlines last month, Corrie insiders revealed that producers are expanding the cast in preparation for the show increasing to six episodes per week from the autumn.

Pat Phelan's long-lost daughter Nicola is also arriving to fill out the cast further â turning up on the cobbles with the villain's grandson.

Mary first spoke about Jude late last year in an emotional heart-to-heart with Norris Cole, telling her friend that she was raped by a man whose children she used to babysit when she was a teenager.




When Mary got pregnant, her mother failed to support her and she later gave up her baby immediately after the birth.

Jude arrived on the cobbles at Christmas after Norris helped Mary to track him down, but she later turned down an opportunity to go and live in South Africa with him and his pregnant wife â not wanting to leave her friends.

Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

tracy's new love, another affair, my bold prediction

----------


## Perdita

First look at the return of Mary's son, Jude. He's back for her alleged wedding to Norris and will then become a full time cast member


ITV

----------


## Perdita

Just when we were starting to get impatient waiting for him, Coronation Street will finally be bringing back Mary Taylor's son Jude Appleton later this month.

Jude was briefly introduced to the show at Christmas, but he's now heading back to Weatherfield on a more permanent basis with his family.

Advance spoilers have revealed that Jude makes his return to the cobbles on Monday, August 21, joined by his wife Angie and their baby.

His arrival comes after Mary has to tell her son that she has a very surprising wedding coming up.

Next week, Mary excitedly speaks to Jude via an online video call, but her joy turns to horror when Dev Alahan's mischievous kids Aadi and Asha let slip about the wedding.

Mary is then forced to admit that she's marrying Norris Cole, but she neglects to mention that it's all a sham.

Norris urges Mary to come clean when she moans that she hates lying to Jude, but she sheepishly admits that he's now flying his family over for their wedding, so they'll have to pretend it's genuine.

That should certainly make for a pretty awkward return storyline...

Jude's arrival on Christmas Day last year came after Mary desperately tried to track down the son that she'd abandoned when she was a teenager.

Mary discovered she was pregnant after being raped by a local minister at the age of 14, but she left him on the step outside a church when her mum failed to support her over the pregnancy.

News of Jude's upcoming return was first leaked in April, leaving fans with a long wait to see him step on the cobbles again.


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street introduces the show's brand new family tonight (August 21) as Mary Taylor's son Jude Appleton returns to the cobbles.

Jude had a brief stint on the ITV soap at Christmas, but he's now coming back as a show regular with his wife Angie and their baby son George.

The newcomers turn up in Weatherfield in eager anticipation for Mary's upcoming wedding to Norris Cole, completely oblivious to the fact that it's all a sham.

Just before they arrive, a stressed-out Norris suggests to Mary (Patti Clare) that they should call off the marriage charade before things get out of hand, but she stubbornly refuses as she doesn't want to let Jude down.


Mary Taylor welcomes Jude Appleton and his wife Angie to the cobbles in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Later, Mary can barely contain her excitement as Jude and Angie turn up with George â and things only get better when Jude agrees to walk her down the aisle at the wedding on Friday.

The only slight problem is that Angie is quick to spot signs that something doesn't seem quite right between Mary and Norris. Will she realise that their marriage plans are all one big con?

Tonight's scenes see Paddy Wallace reprise his role as Jude, having played him for a handful of episodes in December.

The part of Angie will be played by Victoria Ekanoye, whose previous credits include The Royals.


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

why introduce him and his family for such a bad storyline

----------

deeCee (23-07-2018), tammyy2j (24-07-2018)

----------


## Perdita

So far, I have only taken to George but not his mum and dad ...

----------

deeCee (23-07-2018), tammyy2j (24-07-2018)

----------


## deeCee

I think Angie could have been a great addition to the street. But she's been saddled with a baby and Jude!!!

----------


## Perdita

> I think Angie could have been a great addition to the street. But she's been saddled with a baby and Jude!!!


Not taken to her either yet ... but they need to do something with them and give them a decent storyline and hopefully they can act it ....not holding my breath at moment though

----------

deeCee (19-08-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street is taking a leaf out of Hollyoaks' book as a new domestic violence story is set to emerge.

According to The Sun, florist Mary Taylor is about to receive some abuse from her son Jude Appleton in an upcoming storyline. The assault will leave her terrified and confused.

The unfortunate event will be triggered once Mary confronts Jude about his pathological lying. After all, what's with the marine biology disguise and Roy Cropper heroics? Jude's lies are all about to come crashing down.

Digital Spy


_This will not help at all for the character to be liked more ..._

----------


## olivia1896

How can someone like Mary who has such a distinctive and hilarious personality be the mother of someone so bland

----------


## Perdita

> How can someone like Mary who has such a distinctive and hilarious personality be the mother of someone so bland


She did not raise him, guess his adoptive parents were dour ????

----------


## swmc66

I hope he goes soon.

----------


## lizann

he cannot act a storyline like this, a wet fish

----------


## parkerman

Speculation on line and in social media that Jude's biggest lie of all is that he is not actually Jude!

There's a suspicion Jude might not be Mary's son and it is rumoured that Jude isn’t the real Jude but stole his identity years before and the real Jude is indeed a marine biologist and Mary’s real son.....

----------

Glen1 (26-10-2018), Perdita (26-10-2018), tammyy2j (27-10-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> Speculation on line and in social media that Jude's biggest lie of all is that he is not actually Jude!
> 
> There's a suspicion Jude might not be Mary's son and it is rumoured that Jude isn’t the real Jude but stole his identity years before and the real Jude is indeed a marine biologist and Mary’s real son.....


We had this storyline with Andy Carver ......

----------

Glen1 (26-10-2018), lizann (26-10-2018), parkerman (26-10-2018), tammyy2j (27-10-2018)

----------


## swmc66

I hope not. Good riddance to him anyway

----------

Brucie (26-10-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Patti Clare, who plays Mary, has shut down a fan theory about her lying on-screen son, Jude.

Speaking to Rochelle Humes and Phillip Schofield on This Morning about the child's early years, Patti explained: "Very unfortunately she had to give Jude up when he was born.

"Mother encouraged her to give up the baby, she was very young when she had the baby, it came out of a rape. So it started on a really, really sad background really.

Now both the actors have shut down one prevalent fan theory, which suggests Jude (Paddy Wallace) might not actually be Mary's son, as he's a pathological liar.

Patti said: "I think it is a red herring, I think it comes from people's care for Mary, which is wonderful and they're desperately trying to find some silver lining behind this storyline.

"The silver lining would be that he's not actually her son and her real son will appear, but he is my son, he's Mary's son, for better or worse, and that's life and that's Mary's life, and she's very wise about it all.

"It is her son and he might not be exactly what she dreamt he would be."

The pair confirmed that Paddy has shot his final scenes, although they wouldn't confirm whether there's a chance he could return one day.

"You leaving on the tram are not your final scenes," confirmed Phillip.

Patti went on: "Mary is very tenacious and the minute Jude leaves, the guilt sets in, she starts questioning her actions, she starts questioning being so strong with him and she immediately thinks I've got to find him again.

"Mary, if she's one thing, she's persistent and like a Mountie – she always gets her man. I think that's where we'll end with Mary, she's going to hunt down [Jude]."


Digital Spy

----------

Brucie (31-10-2018), Glen1 (30-10-2018), parkerman (30-10-2018), tammyy2j (31-10-2018)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...n-death-fears/

Jude's body to be found? Angie and Mary to identify him ....   I do not think it is him   :Nono:

----------

tammyy2j (20-11-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...n-death-fears/
> 
> Jude's body to be found? Angie and Mary to identify him ....   I do not think it is him


I do not think also that he is dead

----------

Perdita (20-11-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Jude Appleton recently departed Weatherfield, but we know his time on the soap isn't up just yet.

Last night (November 26) we saw that Mary Taylor and Angie briefly thought Jude had died, but the latter identified the body that was found as someone else.

It's still unclear what this storyline is leading to, but actor Paddy Wallace has now teased that Jude's exit may be very final.

"I can't tell you anything about his final scenes," he said to RSVP Live, "but I can confirm that you will see him again.


Jude Appleton in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

"It's an interesting finale for me. Nothing is ever easy with Jude, it's certainly not simple."

When asked if he would make a return to the soap after his exit, he replied: "Well if I told you that then you'd know too much!"

Is that a confirmation that Jude is going to bite the bucket? Or is Paddy just introducing a really big red herring? There are plenty of talks of a New Year's death, and while the unlucky character is rumoured to be Lewis Archer, could it actually be Jude instead?


Digital Spy

----------

tammyy2j (29-11-2018)

----------


## parkerman

> Is that a confirmation that Jude is going to bite the bucket? Or is Paddy just introducing a really big red herring? There are plenty of talks of a New Year's death, and while the unlucky character is rumoured to be Lewis Archer, could it actually be Jude instead?


And there we all were hoping it would be Michelle....

----------

Perdita (28-11-2018), swmc66 (28-11-2018), tammyy2j (29-11-2018)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...-return-story/

Coronation Street will air Jude Appleton's return scenes in the New Year as Mary Taylor finally discovers where he's been hiding out.

Jude left Weatherfield in disgrace two months ago after his latest round of lies were exposed to his loved ones.

Even Mary (Patti Clare) had reached the end of her tether over Jude's bad behaviour by the time he went, but she's since grown concerned over his lack of contact.

In January, Mary's private detective lets her know that Jude has been spotted at a B&B in Blackpool.

Mary and Roy Cropper visit the seaside resort in the hope of tracking him down and are pleased when they manage to come face-to-face with Jude at last.

Hapless as ever, Jude immediately needs Mary's help as he tells her that he owes the B&B owner Â£500.

While Mary rushes off to find a cashpoint, Jude distracts himself by romancing a new girlfriend called Kelly, who believes that he's a successful doctor.

Later on, Roy realises that compulsive liar Jude is up to his old tricks when Kelly refers to him as "Dr Ken Barlow".

Mary is still prepared to give Jude the benefit of the doubt and hands over her cash, on the understanding that he'll now return home to Weatherfield with her.

Mary tells Jude that sheâll wait for him in the car, but is he about to let her down all over again? It seems likely as Paddy Wallace, who plays Jude, recently confirmed that he's leaving the soap.

----------


## lizann

is that accent his real one?

----------


## swmc66

No sympathy for Mary sorry

----------

Perdita (03-01-2019)

----------

